# Human cannonball killed



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ouch.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-13189254


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

R.i.p.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why my posts with capital letters never actually post the way that I type them? R.I.P. was in all caps when I sent it...in this post too, let's see if it works this time...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ouch, this incident screams 'foul play' to me as it seems that the net collapsed before he hit it.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Rahnefan said:


> Can anyone tell me why my posts with capital letters never actually post the way that I type them? R.I.P. was in all caps when I sent it...in this post too, let's see if it works this time...


Sometimes certain browsers or web settings change things automatically. I tried to be on an Xbox forum a while back but it would never format right and everything ran together. So I gave up on that. My guess is formatting is slightly off for your browser. And I have no idea how to fix that.

Sad story about the show. That would be a scary moment to see the net you are supposed to hit drop to the ground.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WHAT THE HECK IS WITH THE CAPS!? 

sometimes it posts caps, sometimes it doesn't..all depends on the Browser Gods.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Farcenating. Thanks


----------

